# Please suggest hot spot remedies......



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I've had fantastic luck with *Chris Christensen's* _Peace & Kindness_ spray. I'm sssoooo glad Lilah+Jasper recommended this product to me (us)! 

All Natural Dog and Cat Skin & Odor Solving Solutions


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

*hot spots*

Rowan.....thanks as always for your very kind help.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I always had good luck with C-Derm products -- they make one for hot spots.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

One of my corgis is *awful* with hot spots. I'd been doing "the yellow stuff"--Sulfodene you can get at the store--but when I mentioned the problem to my vet he gave me a product called Vetericyn VF. It is a liquid that comes in a spray bottle. I swear, the stuff is magic. Dries up Hobbit's hot spots within a day or two, and believe me, she can get the nastiest, gunkiest sores on her under that thick corgi fur.

Worth a try! Hope this helps!

--Q


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have heard this term, but was unsure what it was. I googled it. It sounds so awful, so sorry to hear that any dog suffers with this condition. I hope you find a cure.


----------



## fortylittletoes (Nov 25, 2011)

Gold Bond medicated powder works well on my lab. I've known other dogs that didn't have any success with it though. What works seems to vary between dogs.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Clip or scissor the hair short then put listerine on the area twice a day until dry. Finding the cause is the hardest part about hot spots.Good luck.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I will second Gold Bond. It worked great on Lexi.


----------

